

Show HN: Parallel async JavaScript micro library in 25LOC - marknadal
https://gist.github.com/amark/be8b72ab6159c263ea78

======
marknadal
Because sometimes we just want to do some simple aggregation without having to
include a whole framework. Let me know if you like it, cheers!

------
holoiii
When would this be useful? Really curious, thanks!

